# Cremation Urn



## wild_deuce03

The wife and I have been looking for a cremation urn for Spike (just getting a paw print tin from the cremation people right now) and I think we decided on this one. Large Paw Print Cremation Urn - Engravable Anyone have any others that they like? Like sounds like such a strange thing to say considering what it's for, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Aireal

i don't have a link but i know i've seen some really pretty cherry wood and oka ones that will let you put a picture int the front, thats one i will prob get when one of mine go


----------



## American_Pit13

I have never had to look for one as of yet, but I do like the one you linked. It is very nice.


----------



## wild_deuce03

american_pit13 said:


> I have never had to look for one as of yet, but I do like the one you linked. It is very nice.


And I hope you don't have to for a looooooooooooooooong time! It sucks looking for one!!!


----------



## Xiahko

I wasn't lucky enough to get to bury my dog,or keep the ashes. However I know were her ashes were spread.
She;s helping the flowers grow in a local pet cemetery. Would still be nice to have something I could keep. I have her collar and tags.
OH! if I can find the link,there's ones that will put a little statue of you dog,(made from a photo you provide)on top of the urn.

EDIT: http://kormanstudio.com/


----------



## Heathley

Yeah agreed... i also have my dog paw...you can see here...










for more use this link...Cremation Urns


----------

